# We can all thank the Silent Generation!!!



## GenXer (Jan 20, 2012)

They were leaders during the civil rights (think Martin Luther King) movements of the 1960s, fought in the Korean War and nobody ever talks about that, were the first people to walk in the moon (Neil Armstrong), family oriented, and they created Rock Roll (Elvis), Motown(Marvin Gaye/The Temptations), and formed groups like the Beatles.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yes, they did a lot of great stuff. And they never said much about it, probably because they were silent????


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

At first when I read thread title, I automatically thought Gen yz (whatever they are these days).

The generation lead by Dr. Martin Luther King, Elvis, and the Beatles were anything but silent. 

They definitely seem more silent today compared to yesterday.

Seemed more like the Golden Days of Idealism in its finest for which we (the younger generations) cannot thank enough for.

They were the major movements of our time; revolutionary and extremely contrasting compared to today where voices are silenced and people are even more conformed to their own ignorance and apathy.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> Yes, they did a lot of great stuff. And they never said much about it, probably because they were silent????


" - The label "Silent Generation" was first coined in the November 5, 1951, cover story ofTime to refer to the generation coming of age at the time, born during the Great Depression and World War II, including the bulk of those who fought during theKorean War. The article found its characteristics as grave and fatalistic, conventional, possessing confused morals, expecting disappointment but desiring faith, and for women, desiring both a career and a family. The article stated: "*Youth today is waiting for the hand of fate to fall on its shoulders, meanwhile working fairly hard and saying almost nothing*. The most startling fact about the younger generation is its silence. With some rare exceptions, youth is nowhere near the rostrum. By comparison with the Flaming Youth of their fathers & mothers, today's younger generation is a still, small flame. It does not issue manifestos, make speeches or carry posters. It has been called the 'Silent Generation'." - "


Silent Generation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GenXer (Jan 20, 2012)

SirDave said:


> " - The label "Silent Generation" was first coined in the November 5, 1951, cover story ofTime to refer to the generation coming of age at the time, born during the Great Depression and World War II, including the bulk of those who fought during theKorean War. The article found its characteristics as grave and fatalistic, conventional, possessing confused morals, expecting disappointment but desiring faith, and for women, desiring both a career and a family. The article stated: "*Youth today is waiting for the hand of fate to fall on its shoulders, meanwhile working fairly hard and saying almost nothing*. The most startling fact about the younger generation is its silence. With some rare exceptions, youth is nowhere near the rostrum. By comparison with the Flaming Youth of their fathers & mothers, today's younger generation is a still, small flame. It does not issue manifestos, make speeches or carry posters. It has been called the 'Silent Generation'." - "
> 
> 
> Silent Generation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This is the "James Dean" generation with the pack of cigarettes rolled up in their sleeves and the greased up hair. LOL. These guys were cool. Elvis Presley.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It was the generation described in "On the Road," by Jack Kerouac. Wait. Maybe not. Jack Kerouac was born in 1922 so he missed out on the silent generation by two years. His generation was called the "Beat Generation." I read the book in an English class. It was quite a tale. But when the guys were riding on the back of a flatbed truck, I was scared that they would fall off. Of course, they didn't or the book would have been very brief. Wow. He died at the age of 47 in 1969.


----------

